# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  الاتحاد البرازيلي يؤكد رحيل دونغا وسكولاري وليوناردو من المرشحين

## العالي عالي

*


 أعلن الاتحاد البرازيلي لكرة القدم مساء أول من أمس  الاحد "إقالة الجهاز الفني" للمنتخب البرازيلي الذي يشرف عليه المدرب  كارلوس دونغا، في حين تحدثت الصحف البرازيلية عن أسماء مدربين يمكن أن تسند  الى واحد منهم مهمة تدريب المنتخب.* 
*وأذاع الاتحاد البرازيلي بيانه في موقعه على شبكة  الانترنت وجاء فيه: "إن المسيرة التي بدأها الجهاز الفني منذ 2006 والتي  أدت الى خروج البرازيل من الدور ربع النهائي لمونديال جنوب افريقيا 2010 قد  انتهت، والاتحاد يعلن إقالة الجهاز الفني للمنتخب البرازيلي".*

*وأضاف البيان "سيتم الاعلان عن الجهاز الفني الجديد  للمنتخب في نهاية تموز (يوليو) الحالي".*

*وكان دونغا أعلن عقب الخسارة أمام هولندا 1-2 في الدور  ربع النهائي لنهائيات كأس العالم في جنوب افريقيا أن عقده مع الاتحاد  البرازيلي انتهى.*

*وتعاقد الاتحاد البرازيلي مع دونغا العام 2006 عقب خروج  منتخب بلاده من الدور ذاته بإشراف كارلوس البرتو باريرا إثر الخسارة أمام  فرنسا 0-1.*

*وأوضح دونغا "بالنسبة لمستقبلي، فإن الجميع يعرف بأنني  استلمت مهامي العام 2006 ولمدة 4 أعوام. كنت سعيدا بتدريب هذا الفريق طيلة  السنوات الاربع الماضية وحققنا فيها نتائج جيدة".*

*وبدأت بورصة أسماء المدربين المرشحين لتولي المهمة خلفا  لدونغا لإعداد المنتخب لمونديال 2014 الذي تستضيفه البرازيل، حيث ذكرت  الصحف البرازيلية أسماء عدد من المدربين يتقدمهم لويز فيليبي سكولاري الذي  قاد السيليساو الى اللقب العالمي الخامس في كوريا الجنوبية واليابان العام  2002.*

*وكان سكولاري وقع في أيار (مايو) الماضي عقدا للاشراف  على بالميراس البرازيلي حتى العام 2012 بعد نحو عامين مع بونيودكور  الاوزبكستاني، الذي قدم اليه عقب مشوار امتد ستة أعوام مع منتخب البرتغال.*

*وقال سكولاري لإحدى الاذاعات المحلية "لدي عقد مع  بالميراس، ولكن سيكون الامر رائعا أن أنهي مسيرتي كمدرب بقيادة المنتخب في  مونديال سيقام في البرازيل"، مضيفا "لا يمكنني الرد على عرض محتمل كهذا قبل  العام 2012".*

*الاسماء الاخرى التي تطرقت اليها الصحف المحلية هي مانو  مينزيس مدرب كورينتيانس برئاسة اندريس سانشيز الذي يحظى بثقة ريكاردو  تيكسييرا رئيس الاتحاد البرازيلي الذي قد يترك له مكانه في رئاسة الاتحاد  العام 2014، وليوناردو مدرب ميلان الايطالي السابق، وجورجينيو مساعد دونغا  في مونديال جنوب افريقيا، وموريكا رامالو (مدرب فلومينيزي) وريكاردو غوميز  (مدرب ساو باولو).*

----------


## مهند الحراحشه

شكرا الك على الموضوع حلو كثير وانشاء الله ستفوز البرازيل في كأس العالم 2014

----------

